# what's your commute like?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

My public transit commute:

1) 5 mins car ride or 15 mins walk to Simei MRT.

2) 55 mins on train to Bukit Batok MRT. Mad crowds all the way.

3) 15 mins walk to school. Alternatively can take a bus with hundreds of other students but I prefer to walk and chill instead.

OR: 30-40 mins relatively painless car ride.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

10-15 minute drive for a 7 mile trip. I live downtown and commute in the opposite direction of rush hour traffic both ways. Ive never considered the bus,the few dollars I would be saving wouldn't be worth it since I'd rather be home at 5:10 rather than 6:00 just to save $1/day.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

It's a 15 km drive from my house to the college, the time depends on the moment of the day (has varied from 17:banana: to 35:bash: minutes, though the usual is 22-27 min)


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

My commute takes 35-40 minutes from door to door, including a 4-minute walk to the bus stop, sometimes waiting for the bus for 5 minutes, a 20 minutes bus ride, and another 10 minutes of walking.
However, on the way back home in the evening this can take a lot longer, as the rush hour blocks my bus route quite often. The record was 1h45 on a friday evening.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

My daily commute is about 2.5km and the quickest way takes 15-20 minutes from my doorstep to the University. I walk about 400m to the subway station, ride one stop and then I walk another 300m. 
This is the quickest way, but I don't take it every day. Sometimes (outside rush hours) I can use a bus which provides me with almost a direct route, sometimes I just walk there (if the weather is nice) and when I have to buy some groceries on the way back I take the tram (it has a stop at my Uni and the second one at the local Carrefour Express market, which is around 600m from my apartment).

Yeah, living in the city centre gives you the multitude of options


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

15 minute walk, then 55-70 minute train journey depending which one I catch then 5 minute walk. Door to door it averages about 90 minutes each way once you've accounted for a few minutes waiting for the train.

Distance is 47 miles, 76kms.


----------



## pdxor (May 30, 2010)

It's 12 miles one way from my house to where I work in Gresham, a suburb to the east of Portland. Since I work overnight I don't encounter much traffic, driving time ranges from 20 minutes if I use a combination of city streets and freeways or 35 minutes by streets alone. If I take a bus it's about an hour and 15 minutes using two bus lines.


----------



## MegaCity416 (Oct 22, 2008)

From my house in the east end of Burlington, ON to school at George Brown College in mid town Toronto, ON it takes me about 1 hour 20 minutes door to door, using only public transit. 

Burlington Transit bus from in front of my house to Appleby GO Station *(6 mins)*

Waiting for the GO Train *(10 mins)*

GO Train from Appleby GO Station to Toronto's Union Station *(45 mins) *

TTC Subway from Union Station to Dupont Station *(15 mins)*

Walk to class *(5 mins)*

For comparison this same commute would take about 45 mins by car (without much traffic - good luck with that :lol

Luckily my program is only 15 weeks long and I plan on moving to Toronto and finding employment near home when I'm done with school.


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

My commute is about 5,0km from home to university. 
Early morning, I take a ride with parents so it's around 15 min. Other trips are done via bus, which there are two options, with two (less than 30min, less frequent) or three buses (around 40 min, more frequent)


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

I work in consultancy, so I get assigned on different projects for different customers every once in a while. Luckily the Netherlands is a small country so I don't stay in hotels or things like that.

Right now I'm assigned on a project at Amsterdam Zuid, at about 3 minutes walking distance from the intercity railway station. From there I go to Schiphol Airport (8 minutes), a 4 minute transfer, then a 53 minute trip by Fyra (high speed train service), to Breda railway station. From there, it's a 12 minute walk to my house, but I get a lift most of the time.

So all in all my commute is about 1h15 one way.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

For my commute to the university I have to take about 1.5 hours. I walk to the Huesca bus & train station, then catching the first bus of the day to Zaragoza, I leave it near the city center and then again I walk to the university. It is 75 kilometers long.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

If I drive...

This is the route I take (each end address is just approve as I'm not stupid and sayign exactly where I live and work haha)

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=C...kqVwrF7SDGFl_lBsTk13Q&vpsrc=0&mra=pd&t=m&z=11

Takes about 30mins if there is no traffic and I drive fast. Princess Parkway can be awful in rush hour!


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

My trip to University is around 3,5km if I take my bike and 4,5km if I take the bus. Whichever one I choose, it takes 15-20 minutes in total.
Map of the cycling route: http://g.co/maps/eknxj

When I'm out drinking I usually walk back home, that takes around 30-45 min, depending on the location of the bar


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Now that I'm in Stockholm, my commute is this:

From Hallunda T-bana station I take the Red Line towards T-Centralen (frequency 5 minutes). After 25-30 minutes I arrive at Slussen where I change across the platform to the Green Line (frequency around 2 minutes) until S:t Eriksplan which takes around 9 minutes. From there I catch bus number 3 (frequency 5 minutes), bus number 77 (frequency 10 minutes), 507 (frequency 15 minutes) to the end terminal which takes around 10 minutes. 

Total commute time: ~45 minutes for a journey that is around 25km by direct route by car. 

Very quick commute considering the distance.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

My daily commute is like that (in Stockholm):

Baldergatan bus stop -> Märsta Station (by bus 582, apx. 10 min.);
Märsta Station -> Ulriksdal Station (by a commuter train line (_pendeltåg_), apx. 30 min.);
(a short walk, apx. 2 min.)
Ulriksdal bus stop -> Universitet bus stop (by bus 540, apx. 20 min.).

All in all:

my daily journey to Stockholms University lasts about 1h and 10min.;
the mean of transport is changed twice.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ You're all the way up beyond Märsta? Poor you, that's miles and miles away from the city (and oddly more difficult to get to the Uni since the Uni is out to the north east of the city)!

By direct roads that journey is 31.2km! I thought I was living far away. :lol:


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Walk to bus depot, then use the university's free shuttle after using municipality's public transport bus.

The bus' route: http://g.co/maps/vhy79


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ You're all the way up beyond Märsta? Poor you, that's miles and miles away from the city (and oddly more difficult to get to the Uni since the Uni is out to the north east of the city)!


Well, at least i don't have to spend money on a rent, since i live with my sisters family.  However, it would still be nice to live more near the city centre. 



Svartmetall said:


> By direct roads that journey is *31.2*km! I thought I was living far away. :lol:


Ok, the distance doesn't seem to be as long as i imagined. :lol: The distance is ok for the Stockholm region 'standards'.


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

I walk about 200 meters to the nearest bus stop; There are 2 bus routes that follow the same path to my uni. One (#72) comes every 15 minutes (every 10 in peak) and one (#75) comes every 30 minutes. Takes about 10 minutes to get to the Curtin University bus station. For a city which has a far better train system than the bus system, it's a pretty decent service. 










Driving takes about 8 minutes, but then you have to find parking. The bus is so much easier.

If I'm heading to Perth getting into the city by bus is an absolute breeze as well :banana: Same frequencies and routes, takes about 15/20 minutes. The last buses end around 12:30am


----------



## Mukaltin (Feb 25, 2006)

My daily morning commute is rather unusual for Moscow it terms of both means and speed of it.










My job office is situated in the building right next to a commuter train station.

So to get there I'm first taking a tram (yellow) that takes me over the bridge to another district which is ridiculously packed with cars on every weekday morning.
After I get off a tram I walk over a little park (blue) to a commuter station to a train (red) that will take me to my job place in 10 minutes.
Trams and especially commuter trains are by far the least popular means to get by within Moscow, but in my situation they are the handiest. Even despite the fact that I live by the metro station it would take me more than an hour to take this route on a metro ride and even more if I go by car.

A couple of times I tried to take this route on my bike and it took about 50-60 minutes, but I didn't really enjoy it (mostly because of Leningradsky prospekt reconstruction works that made me to get off my bicycle every 200 meters :/ )


----------

